# Hornet Deluxe before & after pics



## mrg (Nov 28, 2020)

The way I bought it and after swapping some parts to add some Beef to my middleweight ( hung all the OG parts in the garage so if I sale it will go back to stock ), started with a later HD Phantom/Cycle truck seat, HD big spool S7's ( not sure what they came on originally ) with huge spokes ( 120's ? ) & new brick 2.0 tires, cast goose, longhorn bars and better matching Rocket Ray ( still looking for a OG Orange/red one ), it's my only MW and I really like the way it looks & rides!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 28, 2020)

Looks great, Mark! How she jump?


----------



## mrg (Nov 28, 2020)

Haven't put a HD Whizzer spring in it yet and don't think I've had both wheels of the ground at once but maybe we'll find out some day?, kinda keep that for my fenderless bikes!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 28, 2020)

Really cool color combo nice bike. Definitely looks beefy


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 4, 2020)

Great looking bike , always loved that color combination !!!!!!


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 4, 2020)

Great colors.  You did a fine job on that bike!


----------



## tacochris (Feb 3, 2021)

What an absolutely beautiful survivor bike.....


----------



## Oilit (Feb 10, 2021)

Did you ever find out what the wheels came off of? The front hub looks earlier than the heavy duty wheels I've seen, any markings? Makes a nice looking set-up for sure!


----------



## mrg (Feb 10, 2021)

I have the same wheel setup in a S2 from a Wasp so I've always thought they might be from a Heavy Duty sense they kinda replaced the wasp as a " working bike " and funny how everybody says they always loved this color combo, if Schwinn only would have known that when it started life black & red!


----------



## Oilit (Feb 11, 2021)

I went back and checked, and it looks like a "Heavy Duty" option for the American was offered 1962-64, then the "Heavy-Duti" was introduced in 1965 as a separate model. I'll have to look for some pictures.


----------

